# Thoughts on the Wintec 500 Jump??



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm looking at the Wintec 500 Jump saddle, since my current jumping saddle is too short-flapped for my leg. I sat in one today at the local tack store, and it was like heaven. xD I put my stirrups up four holes shorter than what I usually jump in, and my legs were STILL way behind the edge of the flap, and felt long! It seemed like it could be perfect for me.

What do you guys think of the Wintec line in general? What about the specific 500 Jump? Quality? Maintenance? 

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Their jump saddles don't tend to get good reviews. They tend to put you in a wrong position, so I've heard.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

SOMBODY SELLS THEM IN NORTH AMERICA?!??!!?
WHERE!!!!?!?
Iwas going to have one shipped from Australia, none of my local tack stores can even ORDER them, and there's none on e-bay.
Please tell me which tack store carries them!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You can contact Millbrook Tack in Grand Rapids Michigan. They have a whole ptphpt load of them.

510 68th Street Southeast
Grand Rapids, MI 49548-7122
(616) 281-0777


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't you dare take the 17.5" one!!! I'm saving up for it. xD There are actually quite a few in America that sell them; I'm sure Millbrook isn't the CHEAPEST one out there. =] I'm definitely going to look around before getting it from Millbrook.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Kim- There wasn't an opinion in there, somewhere, was there?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

No, no opinion. Never sat in one - I stay away from Wintecs myself because they are very flat tree'd and they do not work well with Nelson's typical TB back.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to stay away from them because of the fact that I hated the new ones, but I'm getting to the point where I NEED to find something that fits me very well. I can't keep going in the CTD, sadly, as much as I like it. Sarah forced me to sit in the wintec today, and now I kinda really want it.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> You can contact Millbrook Tack in Grand Rapids Michigan. They have a whole ptphpt load of them.
> 
> 510 68th Street Southeast
> Grand Rapids, MI 49548-7122
> (616) 281-0777


THANK YOU!!!
And don't worry, I ride in a 16.5".


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

What size of saddle do you need? I know you want a 17.5 but do you take a Wide? Or a Medium?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you talking about Dover Saddlery | Wintec Pro Jump Saddle . or Dover Saddlery | Wintec 500 Close Contact Saddle with Flocked Panels . ? 

Wintec A/P is not the best in world (I got one and re-sold it in month). I _believe _StormyBlues has (or had) the CC Wintec one, and was not very happy about it.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

It's neither, kitten_val. It's the Wintec 500 Jump, a relatively new model, I guess. I had a hard time finding it on ebay or any place else, but Wintec's site has it. 
Wintec | Showjumping, Cross Country & Hunter/Jumper Saddles

Kim- Zip is kinda funky. We had a wide collegiate and it fit him well, and I have a medium Kieffer and the CTD is a medium.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I own a one but I cant remember what kind. I like it alot! I'm on a very small budget and its great for what I paid. its really comphy. easy to care for 2. Just make sure you get the one with the cair in it.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

personally i dont like the quality of Wintec saddles. buying a wintec for 500 bucks versus buying a collegiate or stuben for 800 or up is not a good bet. leather saddles will last you longer than synthetic with proper care


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

EventinginMI said:


> It's neither, kitten_val. It's the Wintec 500 Jump, a relatively new model, I guess. I had a hard time finding it on ebay or any place else, but Wintec's site has it.
> Wintec | Showjumping, Cross Country & Hunter/Jumper Saddles


Interesting! Then I don't remember hearing about this particular model at the forum. I wonder how different it is from CC one...


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Interesting! Then I don't remember hearing about this particular model at the forum. I wonder how different it is from CC one...


Well, for one thing, you can get it in black in smaller than a 17.5" versus the CC... 
The seat is deeper, the cantle is higher, and that's about it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

LeosAmericanShadow said:


> personally i dont like the quality of Wintec saddles. buying a wintec for 500 bucks versus buying a collegiate or stuben for 800 or up is not a good bet. leather saddles will last you longer than synthetic with proper care


Unless you're talking used, Stubbens aren't anywhere _near_ $800.00 new. Think at least $1,500.00, and that's for their low end saddles.

You can get a Collegiate new for around $800.00, but again, the higher end ones will cost you more.

There's nothing wrong with Wintecs. It's merely personal preference and some snob appeal going on when people say they just MUST HAVE a leather saddle over a synthetic.

I've had both leather and Wintec saddles over the years. All of them have lasted as long as the other. It's all in how you take care of them, not from what they're made.

I'm not a fan of Collegiates, but I wouldn't turn down a nice Stubben as long as it fit my horse and me.

Of course, I can't see any reason to pay a boatload of money for a Charles Owen or whatever the helmet-of-the-day is, when I can get the same safety rating on one that costs 2/3 less, so I don't get the whole trying to one up everyone else.

Doesn't matter what something costs as long as it works the way it's supposed to, and it fits you and your horse.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

i wasnt trying to be a snob :-/ sorry!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm not a fan of Collegiates


In general, or the new ones? I just found out a couple of months ago that the old Collegiate sold their brand name to whoever owns it now, and started up a new line under a new name: Ovation. So if anyone is after the "old Collegiate" quality (personally I love older Collegiates) try the new Ovation brand. 

Anyways, I don't know anything about the Wintec 500 Jump but I wanted to put that out there


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just in general, JDI. Nothing wrong with them, I just don't care for them. I know, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense, does it? 

Leo, no harm no foul. :wink:

I know a lot of people don't like Wintecs but I'd rather they didn't like them because they _tried_ them, not just parroting something they've been told. Ooh, synthetic saddles R bad!!! Only leather ones R good!

I like my synthetic and I like my leather saddles. Both have their attractions, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't like the way real leather feels. And smells! Yum!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha no worries, I have my saddle preferences as well  Just thought I'd get the word out - I was super excited to hear that there are "old Collegiate" (hah) saddles available.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Mkay, thanks everyone! I'm really on the fence now, too, because I've sat in an HDR De-something [Going to the tack shop again tomorrow to see it again] and I loved that one as well. Both saddles seem to fit me well when I sit in them on the saddle-trying stand thing, but who knows when I get them on Zip! =] The HDR is about a grand, and the wintec is about 650, so... yeah, price tempts me towards the Wintec... Hm.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If I could get my hands on the Wintec 500 Close Contact saddle, I'd take it for sure. 

I used to ride in a Wintec 500 A/P for a long time and for what it was, it was a nice saddle. I used it for gosh....since I came to Michigan up to this year 2010 - and at that time I would of defended it to death, until I learnt how poor the saddle was fit wise for my TB, and for me.

Unfortunately, Wintec/Bates - and it's not just them, but all saddle brands out there, don't inform or educate possible buyers/owners that the saddles truely do accomodate horses with flat backs because of how strait their tree's are. And I dislike that they say the Gullet Change System allows their saddles to fit any horse, when that is very untrue.

BUT on the positive side, they are well made saddles for their 'quality'. They are strong, sturdy, can withstand all weather elements and can go through snow, water, wind, heat and still remain in great condition.

The All Purpose didn't work well for me, because of how A/P's place you position wise, and I honestly thought it was me and myself that created the problem, instead of the saddle - until I got into my now current saddle, and how it put me in a position with ease.

Now, I've ridden in the Wintec 500 CC, and I like that the tree shape accomodates a horse with an arched back like typical TB's, and I like that it is a CC and puts you in the proper position in stead of semi.

Honestly, if I could get my hands on a 17.5" - 18" Wintec 500 CC, I would get it.

~~~

Collegiates - I really like the Colliegate Convertible Diploma and the Alumni...I think it is the Alumni....?

I have seen the Diploma in person, handled it, put it on my horse and rode in it. Very nice saddle, and I was saving up my $ to get one, until my Coach showed me her previous saddle, my now current saddle and I ended up getting that instead.

The Diploma was very comfortable, put me in the correct position and I felt very secure in it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Have you tried the M.T's that are on sale at Classic? The Celine is on sale for $799 at Classic - very nice saddles!


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep, I tried a variety of them, but none seemed to fit my femur well enough. If I'm going to switch saddles, I'm finally going to save up and get something that fits me perfectly, rather than "just ok."


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I completely agree - but don't forget about Zip and the fit on him.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well I don't ride english but I ride western and I have a wintec saddle. I ABSOLUTELY love it. So comfy and lightweight. Sadly it's a bit snug on me.I still use it untill I get a new one. I need a 16" instead of a 15". Anyways they are reasonable and the saddle is a good fit for my hard to fit girl.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> And I dislike that they say the Gullet Change System allows their saddles to fit any horse, when that is very untrue.


The amount of people that believe this is redonkulous! And now you can get a gullet change on so many saddles, Wintec/Bates, Thorowgood (FISH system), some new Pessoas, etc, people are buying saddles they think they can ride every horse with.
Drives me nuts!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I know it - just because you can adjust the saddle to accomodate a narrow horse or a medium or a wide, doesn't mean you are making the saddle fit.

The tree's are still strait - regardless of how much you tinker with the "gullets", the tree's are still strait. And what about those horses who are A Symetrical?

Those who use it as a marketing tool, have obviously done a good job at it because look at how many who believe it and buy their products? Unfortunately, those are the one's who aren't "educated" in saddle fit - I was one of them.

I thought that these saddles were your "Cookie Cutter" "Fit one, fit all" saddles - but that's because I was thinking Width, not length. I was thinking width, not shape.

I dislike the shape of the pannels as well, and I dislike the measurement of the gap between the panels, I find that they don't allow the spine to be free nor the muscles around the spine. You are supposed to beable to fit 3 to 4 fingers between the panels at the cantle, and I can barely get 2.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> I know it - just because you can adjust the saddle to accomodate a narrow horse or a medium or a wide, doesn't mean you are making the saddle fit.
> 
> The tree's are still strait - regardless of how much you tinker with the "gullets", the tree's are still strait. And what about those horses who are A Symetrical?
> 
> ...


The problem is that people forget that gullet is only one aspect of saddle fit - you also have tree shape, composition of the panels, plus the general overall FIT. As well as the fit to the rider themself. People see what marketing has provided - a saddle that will "fit" every horse. Then they write cheques!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey! You spell cheque the same way I do  You must be Canadian! I'm surrounded by Yanks who spell it check...and I get laughed at.


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Um, no offense, but can you discuss saddle fit elsewhere? I know what to look for, and I know what fits Zip and what doesn't. I just need something that fits me, and was looking for advice on the Wintec brand, not fit... Thanks.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ummm, we're talking about all the aspects of Wintec - thank you.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

First of all yes I am Canadian, and I'm sorry EventinginMI I didn't realize that there were VERY SPECIFIC SUPER IMPORTANT CONSTRAINTS which applied to posting in this thread.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm Canadian too  I am from B.C!


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Sat in a couple of Wintecs and they are awful!! Poor quality. Go for a good used leather saddle!! Stubben, County, or Crosby are great saddles! They last years & years!!!!


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

kmacdougall, there aren't, but when I get email notifications and log on, excited to read more opinions about the wintec, and read about how to properly spell "cheque" or "check," I don't really enjoy it. Thanks.

Thanks Christine, yeah, that was my main concern. But this saddle is the only one I've come across that fits me properly. No other saddles that I've sat in that are carried by local tack shops, both new and consignment, fit my femur. I've got a Crosby, and that doesn't work; I also have a Theo Sommer, doesn't work either. Nor does the Stubben-made CTD saddle that I currently ride in, but it's the best of the three options currently. My femur is just too long, gosh darn it! xD


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

In regards to quality and durability, I have my first saddle, a wintec 500 ap, and I have been riding in it, hard, for 10 years. It has some wear, the flaps are worn smooth and some stitching has come undone (purely cosmetic) but that's it. I did get the girth points replaced with leather and I always use leather stirrup leathers, but I have zero complaints about it's quality and it is one of the most comfy saddles I had ever sat in.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am not sure about the Wintec, as I haven't used them really; I've heard that for some people they are really comfortable, and work great, but I've also heard from people who don't like them due to poor fit for the horse. The most important thing here would be does it fit your horse, as well as you? It might fit you great, but make sure you have a chance to try it out on the horse, to make sure the fit is just as good there. There are many types of the Wintec, so you have many to choose from if this one doesn't work. I do like the whole 'non leather' aspect; haha!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

kmacdougall said:


> First of all yes I am Canadian, and I'm sorry EventinginMI I didn't realize that there were VERY SPECIFIC SUPER IMPORTANT CONSTRAINTS which applied to posting in this thread.


I think the point here is that this topic was suppose to discuss the wintec saddles, not which country you were born in, grew up in, whatever. 


Obviously you know my opinions. I don't think you can go wrong with this saddle EMI!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

And opinoins were given, advice was offered and so on and so on and so on. 2 little posts about a subject that was not about Wintecs, still have not effected this discussion.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't had much experience with Wintec because my previous trainer did not like them, especially the synthetics......she says you can't show in synthetic, only leather. I really wanted one though because all the people I know who have had one, LOVED it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I showed in my Wintec for years - why can't you show in it? That's redonculous - lol. Many show in Wintec Dressage Saddles at HT's and Dressage Comps.....so that makes no sense. And there is a girl at my barn who is a Hunter, and she shows in hers - ????


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> I showed in my Wintec for years - why can't you show in it? That's redonculous - lol. Many show in Wintec Dressage Saddles at HT's and Dressage Comps.....so that makes no sense. And there is a girl at my barn who is a Hunter, and she shows in hers - ????


I think it was just the "thing" back in the (cough cough) 80's/early 90's.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

what was the thing? To show in wintecs or not? lol - confuzzled!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Prior to the late 1990s, you weren't allowed to show in anything but leather tack. You'd be disqualified if you tried to show in a synthetic saddle.

Why? Dunno, but those were the rules. Some things are just arbitrary, and eventually go by the wayside. I have a feeling some of the older muckety-mucks didn't like the synthetics.

Many people had synthetics for daily riding and leather for show days. Some still do.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OOoooh ok ok, that makes sense. Thanks for clarifying - I am assuming that is why there is still that "predijuce" towards synthetics today. Not as strong now, but you still find it here and there.


----------



## eventing101 (Jul 10, 2010)

I love the Wintec 500 Dressage, but all of thier jumping saddles tend to put me in a bad postiton and because of that riding in them is uncomfortable. No matter how comfy my butt feels I would never buy one. What would work for you is the Collegiate Diploma. It is the most comfortable saddle ive ever sat in and it comes with lengthened flap which is a dream for long leggers like me. It also has a changable gullets and its leather. Some stores online sell for 750, and if you really look you can buy one used for very cheap! Me and my friends all event and we all have the Collegiate diploma. I'd recomend looking into it


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Oooh, awesome! I was discussing it with my trainer, and since I currently ride in a stubben saddle, selling that and "downgrading" to a wintec saddle would be a silly choice. I'm not sure what she'll say about the Collegiates; she's very "into" the Stubbens, Kieffers, and other German-made saddles. xD

I DID ride in a Collegiate before this saddle I'm using currently, and my instructor said she simply didn't like that it didn't have a deep seat- does the Diploma have a deeper seat?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Why not go with what YOU like, without worrying about others opinions on what you are riding in.

There is nothing wrong with Wintecs, as long as it works for your body type and your horse, same with Collegiates.

Who gives a whoot about anyone else's opinions. That'd be the day I give my Coach the power to tell me what brand of saddle I ride in and don't ride in.

Try them out, see how they fit you and your horse. If they work, great. If not, move on.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Why not go with what YOU like, without worrying about others opinions on what you are riding in.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Wintecs, as long as it works for your body type and your horse, same with Collegiates.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. I personally LOVE wintecs and hate leather saddles. But my best friend only rides in leather saddles. Its just a preference. I have been seriously looking at getting a wintec 500 jump or wintec pro jump for (obviously) jumping. But get what YOU like as MIEventer said. Only your opinion matters cause you have to ride in it


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

I ride in a Wintec 500 All Purpose because I don't have the money for a nice leather saddle. I say get what you want and what you can afford.  Personally, I can ride in either leather or synthetic saddles- as long as they fit my horse and myself.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've had a Wintec 500 AP, CC and Dressage (at different times - different horses). I think they're pretty good. People are saying that there are these other leather brands that are much better and worth it - and I totally agree that if you have the money you should spend it on something really good, but I know that, at least in Australia you are looking to usually pay at least double the price for one of those saddles - and not everyone has the money.

I like Wintec because you don't have to look after them much. You can ride in the rain, through water, chuck it in the back of your car (carefully), it can fall over (i've had mine knocked to the ground a few times), and they are always alright. Sure they don't fit every horse - but I have the CAIR panels and with the gullet they can fit a fair few. I've heard bad things about CAIR and Wintec and about all these problems and heat and compression but I've always found that the horses I ride go better with that saddle. 

I don't ride much anymore but my 500 dressage is sitting in a storage unit in Sydney somewhere. I wasn't a huge fan of the CC - which I imagine the jump is closely moddeled of. I think if you are really going to specialise in something then its worth saving up and getting a great saddle. I didn't feel that the CC was good for my position or stability, nor was it particularly comfortable. My favourite is the dressage because the seat isn't too deep so I can sort of use it as a deep all-purpose.


----------



## eventing101 (Jul 10, 2010)

The Diploma does have a very deep seat (the saddle design is very different than most of thier saddles, and this is the only Collegiate that i have ridden in that I actually liked for the exact same reason as your trainer), but even with that deep seat it has a very close contacty feel. It helped me sit my old Quarter horses harsh canter, and made it feel like I was floating on a cloud. Yet when jumping and cross country came to play there was no "locking in" I usually feel in saddles with a deep seat. I was free to move how I pleased, and my trainer said it seemed to help my jumping ability. But MIEventer is absolutely correct. That is my view on things, and it may be different for you. I still highly recomend that you try the Diploma, but you should also try the wintec along with other saddles that may catch your intrest.


----------

